# Should I buy a DVR 501?



## my2k2zx2 (Jun 20, 2006)

I currently have a DP301 receiver and would like to get a DVR unit.

I like the fact that the 501 does not have any DVR fees, (from what I can find).

I can get this for $170 with a card, (both are "clean").

Is this unit worth getting or is it a waste of my $$$?

Is there any way to upgrade the drive or would I have to get a 508/510 and have to pay $6 a month to use the DVR?

I'm new to the DVR scene so I dont know much about them.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

The 501, 508 and 721 do NOT have DVR fees. The 508 is the same as the 501, but it has a bigger HD and is probably only $20 more than the 508. If that is your budget and you want to keep things simple, get the 508. They are relatively problem free and work well. The 721 has two tuners so that you can watch one show live and record another. I love this receiver. The recording time is greater than the 508 and the user interface is better. The only issue is that you need to have another line run from your Dish to the 721 for this capability.


----------



## my2k2zx2 (Jun 20, 2006)

So with the 501 or the 508 I cant have the dish recording one show while we are watching another? We only have one line ran to the receiver, we only will be using one receiver anyways.

Its not really a big deal to not be able to watch one show and record another, rarely is there 2 shows on at once we want to watch.

Besides eBay, where is a good place to shop for a reman/refurb "clean" Dish Receiver and card as the 501/508 are not available through Dish Network.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

New 522s run around $200 shipped.


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

my2k2zx2 said:


> So with the 501 or the 508 I cant have the dish recording one show while we are watching another? We only have one line ran to the receiver, we only will be using one receiver anyways.


You will be able to watch one _previously recorded_ show while recording another. You cannot watch a live show while recording another, since the 501/508 has only one tuner.

If you need to watch/record two shows at once (and you don't want DVR fees), you need a 721 and two lines feeding into it.


----------



## RandallA (Feb 4, 2005)

Look for a 625. It's a great dual DVR receiver and you can find them for under $250 in eBay.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

RandallA said:


> Look for a 625. It's a great dual DVR receiver and you can find them for under $250 in eBay.


Doesn't the 625 have DVR fees?


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

my2k2zx2 said:


> So with the 501 or the 508 I cant have the dish recording one show while we are watching another? We only have one line ran to the receiver, we only will be using one receiver anyways.
> 
> Its not really a big deal to not be able to watch one show and record another, rarely is there 2 shows on at once we want to watch.
> 
> Besides eBay, where is a good place to shop for a reman/refurb "clean" Dish Receiver and card as the 501/508 are not available through Dish Network.


Wherever you buy it make sure you get the Receiver and smart card numbers BEFORE you buy. Call Dish with the numbers and ask them if there is a balance due on the reciever and if it can be transferred and used by you. If the answer isn't "Yes", move on to another receiver.


----------



## my2k2zx2 (Jun 20, 2006)

So how would I change the hard drive in the 501? I have read a lot of guides and some say the receiver has to be "hacked" and other guides it looks like its a direct swap.

Is there certain drives that will work if the receiver without any modification?

I have a few Maxtor and Seagate 80GB drives and would like to know if one of them would work for a replacement if the drive in the 501 we get goes out.

I have a 120GB Maxtor drive out of a dead DVR522 that I got at Goodwill, (its dead as Dish wont let me activate it into my account, they say it was a "lease" unit). For what I paid for that at Goodwill, I'm keeping the drive that was in it. Will that drive work in a 501 as it was originally in a Dish Receiver or would that turn the 501 into a 510 and I would have to pay a monthly fee for the DVR?


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

"Google" dish mod.


----------



## my2k2zx2 (Jun 20, 2006)

I searched Dishmod and joined their group.

They have a list of "approved" hard drives. By "approved' does that mean that those drives will work by a direct swap of the old drive or they are "approved" after you modify the machine?

I just ordered my 501 receiver, should be in next week.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

my2k2zx2 said:


> I searched Dishmod and joined their group.
> 
> They have a list of "approved" hard drives. By "approved' does that mean that those drives will work by a direct swap of the old drive or they are "approved" after you modify the machine?
> 
> I just ordered my 501 receiver, should be in next week.


My2kzx2,

If you upgrade the Hard Drive to the same size as a 510, the receiver will identify itself as a 510. Its possible that a phone line connected to the receiver "MIGHT" notify Dish it is a 510, and you "COULD" get charged a DVR FEE.

Personally, I would get the Dual Tuner DVR. You can use it as a Single output Dual TUNER so you could watch one channel and record another, you also get PIP features in this mode.

Lastly you could use this receiver to output to TWO TVs at the same time TWO DIFFERENT Channels (Dual Mode). If you had two receivers you would be paying almost the same fees as having one Dual TUNER TWO OUTPUT receiver. The bonus is that ANY recorded events are available on either TV when in Dual Mode

John


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

my2k2zx2 said:


> I searched Dishmod and joined their group.
> 
> They have a list of "approved" hard drives. By "approved' does that mean that those drives will work by a direct swap of the old drive or they are "approved" after you modify the machine?
> 
> I just ordered my 501 receiver, should be in next week.


You'll need to get that info. from another site - this site doesn't promote or assist with activities that VOID the warranty on the receiver.


----------

